# pixmax plotter drivers



## fuzzybadfoot (Nov 9, 2011)

hi,just bought a pixmax plotter second hand but it didnt come with any drivers.does anybody have this or know where to download it from for windows 7.
thanks

fuzzy


----------



## sindhu g n (Feb 9, 2016)

Hi there,
check on this link Home - Canon UK


----------

